# احدث كفرات ايفون 4 و4اس وجالكسي اس2 من ماركة تلبيسة الاصليه لتحمي جهازك بجمال



## تلبيسة (9 أغسطس 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين

لأول مرة في الشرق الأوسط , ماركة تلبيسة تقدم لكم أحدث وأجمل وأجود كفرات للهواتف الذكية مثل:
ايفون 4 وايفون 4 اس وجلكسي اس 2 لتحمي جهازك بجمال .

تعتبر كفرات تلبيسة أذكى وأحدث كفرات للاجهزة الذكية حيث أنها توفر حماية ضد الخدش والانزلاق مع إمكانية تغيير الكفر عدة مرات وإعادة تركيبه مرة أخرى في أي وقت بكل سهولة ويسر
يوجد نوعين من ماركة تلبيسة (سوبر ديلوكس وديلوكس حسب الرغبة)

هل تعلم؟

- كفرات تلبيسة سوبر ديلوكس الوحيدة في العالم بتقنية الشفط الذاتي حيث انها تلتصق بالاسطح الملساء عند الرغبة بواسطة الشفط الميكروسكوبي الذكي حتى في وضع 90 درجة مما يقلل نسبة انزلاق جهازك عند وضعه على سطح طاولة او ما شابه ذلك

هل تعلم؟

- كفرات تلبيسة سوبر ديلوكس تعطيك حماية لوجه الجهاز بما في ذلك الشاشة حيث انها تعطي للوجه بروزا طفيفا مما يحمي الشاشة ويقلل من نسبة تلفها عند السقوط


شاهد مقطع فيديو عن مميزات هذا المنتج العجيب حيث يحمي جهازك بجمال
‫احدث كفرات ايفون 4 وكفرات ايفون 4 اس وكفرات جلكسي اس 2‬&lrm; - YouTube
‫احدث كفرات ايفون 4 وكفرات ايفون 4 اس وكفرات جلكسي اس 2‬&lrm; - YouTube

صور الايفون 4 و 4 اس من نوع سوبر ديلوكس كالتالي:















































































































مميزات كفرات ماركة تلبيسة للايفون والجلكسي:

* جودة مضمونة خصوصا وأن جميع منتجاتنا مصنعة من شركة 3M الامريكية.

* ضمان لمدة ثلاثة اشهر.

* لا تترك أثرا على الجهاز عند ازالتها.

* بامكانك تغيير الكفر بشكل يومي إن أردت واعادة استخدامه في وقت لاحق.

* لا تستقطب الاوساخ كبقية كفرات الجوالات.

* توفر حماية لجهازك ولكن بكل أناقة وذوق.

* تقنية الشفط الذاتي لتقليل نسبة انزلاق جهازك (فقط من نوعية سوبر ديلوكس).

* حماية عالية ضد الخدش.

* مئات التصاميم الجميلة المناسبة لكل الاعمار والاذواق متجددة باستمرار.


صور كفرات جالكسي اس 2 من نوع سوبر ديلوكس كالتالي:






















































































خلال أسابيع فقط ستطرح ماركة تلبيسة تشكيلة الصيف من كفرات جلكسي اس 3 والبلاك بيري والايباد والايبود والاجهزة المحمولة بالاضافة الى اجهزة البلي ستيشن والاكس بوكس والناينتندو


مع تلبيسة قل وداعا لعالم الابيض والاسود ومرحبا لعالم من الالوان المناسبة لكل الاذواق

صور ايفون 4 و 4 اس من نوع ديلوكس كالتالي:





























































































هل تعلم؟
- موقع تلبيسة يوفر لكم خدمة تحميل ثيم (خلفية) مطابقة ومناسقة لتصميم التلبيسة مجـــــانا

كفرات تلبيسة | كفرات ايفون | كفرات جلكسي اس 2 | كفرات ايفون 4 اس | كفرات ماركة تلبيسة | كفرات ملونة | تلبيسة ايفون 4 اس | تلبيسة جلكسي اس 2 | اكسسوارات ايفون | اكسسوارات ايفون 4 اس | اكسسوارات جلكسي اس 2


شاهد مقطع فيديو عن كيفية تركيب ستكر الايفون والجلكسي من نوع ديلوكس

‫احدث كفرات ايفون 4 وكفرات ايفون 4 اس وكفرات جلكسي اس 2‬&lrm; - YouTube

صور جلكسي اس 2 من نوع ديلوكس كالتالي:














































































































ولمزيد من المعلومات يرجى منكم زيارة موقعنا على الرابط كفرات تلبيسة | كفرات ايفون | كفرات جلكسي اس 2 | كفرات ايفون 4 اس | كفرات ماركة تلبيسة | كفرات ملونة | تلبيسة ايفون 4 اس | تلبيسة جلكسي اس 2 | اكسسوارات ايفون | اكسسوارات ايفون 4 اس | اكسسوارات جلكسي اس 2


ولطلباتكم ارجو التواصل مع الاخ مهند على الجوال التالي 0552249452
او على الايميلات التالية:
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


سعر خاص لطلبات الكميات

تسعيرة كفرات تلبيسة ولفترة محدودة فقط:

تلبيسة سوبر ديلوكس 50 ريال فقط

تلبيسة ديلوكس 40 ريال فقط

الأسعار لفترة محدودة وغير شاملة تكاليف الشحن

كما يسرنا بطرح مسابقة افضل تصميم كفرات ايفون 4,كفرات ايفون 4 اس وكفرات جلكسي اس 2 و اس3 من ماركة تلبيسة تقدم لكم فررررررصة الفوز بمبالغ نقدية قيمة الجائزة الاولي : 500 ريال سعودي الجائزة الثانية : 300 ريال سعودي الجائزة الثالثة : 150 ريال سعودي وذلك من خلال الرابط التالي:

كفرات تلبيسة | كفرات ايفون | كفرات جلكسي اس 2 | كفرات ايفون 4 اس | كفرات ماركة تلبيسة | كفرات ملونة | تلبيسة ايفون 4 اس | تلبيسة جلكسي اس 2 | اكسسوارات ايفون | اكسسوارات ايفون 4 اس | اكسسوارات جلكسي اس 2

ولمن لديه الرغبة باخذ اعتماد التوزيع لمنتجات ماركة تلبيسة مراسلتنا من خلال الموقع او تعبئة النموذج ادناه من الرابط التالي:

كفرات تلبيسة | كفرات ايفون | كفرات جلكسي اس 2 | كفرات ايفون 4 اس | كفرات ماركة تلبيسة | كفرات ملونة | تلبيسة ايفون 4 اس | تلبيسة جلكسي اس 2 | اكسسوارات ايفون | اكسسوارات ايفون 4 اس | اكسسوارات جلكسي اس 2


طريقة الطلب كالتالي:

1- على المشتري تحديد نوع الطلب والتصاميم المطلوبة.

2- يقوم المشتري بإرسال بياناته كالاسم ورقم الجوال والعنوان.

3- يقوم أحد مندوبي المؤسسة بتشييك أسعار الشحن للمنطقة المتواجد فيها المشتري.

4- إرسال رسالة تفصيلية للمشتري بالمبلغ كامل(شامل تكاليف الشحن) ورقم حساب المؤسسة لكي يتم إيداع المبلغ كامل.

5- سوف يتم إرسال البضاعة المطلوبة للمشتري بعد التأكد من استلام المبلغ في حساب المؤسسة.

6- لن يتمكن المندوب من إرسال البضاعة إلا بعد التأكيد برسالة نصية من قبل المشتري بإيداع المبلغ كامل.

7- شحن البضاعة وإرسال تفاصيل الشحن للمشتري.


تمنياتنا لكم بالتوفيق والنجاح
كفرات تلبيسة | كفرات ايفون | كفرات جلكسي اس 2 | كفرات ايفون 4 اس | كفرات ماركة تلبيسة | كفرات ملونة | تلبيسة ايفون 4 اس | تلبيسة جلكسي اس 2 | اكسسوارات ايفون | اكسسوارات ايفون 4 اس | اكسسوارات جلكسي اس 2

مع تحيات فريق العمل لمنتجات ماركة تلبيسة





*​


----------



## تلبيسة (10 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: احدث كفرات ايفون 4 و4اس وجالكسي اس2 من ماركة تلبيسة الاصليه لتحمي جهازك بجمال*

لطلباتكم ارجو التواصل على الخاص او الايميلات التالية

[email protected]
[email protected]



مع تحيات فريق العمل لمنتجات ماركة تلبيسة


----------



## تلبيسة (12 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: احدث كفرات ايفون 4 و4اس وجالكسي اس2 من ماركة تلبيسة الاصليه لتحمي جهازك بجمال*

هل تعلم؟

- كفرات تلبيسة سوبر ديلوكس تعطيك حماية لوجه الجهاز بما في ذلك الشاشة حيث انها تعطي للوجه بروزا طفيفا مما يحمي الشاشة ويقلل من نسبة تلفها عند السقوط.


----------



## تلبيسة (14 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: احدث كفرات ايفون 4 و4اس وجالكسي اس2 من ماركة تلبيسة الاصليه لتحمي جهازك بجمال*

توجد مقاطع فيديو توضح مميزات المنتج والمصنع من مادة 3M الامريكية حيث يحمي جهازك بجمال 

‫احدث كفرات ايفون 4 وكفرات ايفون 4 اس وكفرات جلكسي اس 2‬&lrm; - YouTube

‫احدث كفرات ايفون 4 وكفرات ايفون 4 اس وكفرات جلكسي اس 2‬&lrm; - YouTube

‫احدث كفرات ايفون 4 وكفرات ايفون 4 اس وكفرات جلكسي اس 2‬&lrm; - YouTube


----------



## جوو الرياض (17 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: احدث كفرات ايفون 4 و4اس وجالكسي اس2 من ماركة تلبيسة الاصليه لتحمي جهازك بجمال*

اخوي كيف التوواصل ..؟

انا من الرياض ..؟ وكم السعر .؟ ابي تلبيسه ايفون فورجي ..؟


----------



## تلبيسة (17 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: احدث كفرات ايفون 4 و4اس وجالكسي اس2 من ماركة تلبيسة الاصليه لتحمي جهازك بجمال*

هلا بك اخي الكريم

ارجو التواصل مع المندوب على الرقم 
0552249452
او على الايميلات التالية:
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


قم بإختيار التصميم المراد شرائه ونوع التصميم هل سوبر ديلوكس ام ديلوكس يفضل زيارة الموقع على الرابط 
كفرات تلبيسة | كفرات ايفون | كفرات جلكسي اس 2 | كفرات ايفون 4 اس | كفرات ماركة تلبيسة | كفرات ملونة | تلبيسة ايفون 4 اس | تلبيسة جلكسي اس 2 | اكسسوارات ايفون | اكسسوارات ايفون 4 اس | اكسسوارات جلكسي اس 2
واختيار التصميم بنسخ الرقم الموجود تحت التصميم 

بالنسبة لتوصيل سوف يقوم المندوب بشحن الطلبية في احدى شركات الشحن 

تقبل تحياتي


----------

